# Nemanja Aleksandrov



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Another Vladimir Radman? From what I read he likes to play in the Peja, Radman mold. And is really big. Will he be like them, or more like Dirk? Best case scenerio, of course. Anyone that knows about him, please speak up. Also, what league is he playing in now? Thanks.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

He's similar to Lamar Odom with a better J or Tony Kukoc with a bigger frame.


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

Ryoga, do you think he can really handle the ball as good as Odom? Odom is a freakish ball handler for his size. I've only seen Alexandrov play once, and that was on tape. From what I saw though, his handle did not look that solid at all.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rodzilla</b>!
> Ryoga, do you think he can really handle the ball as good as Odom? Odom is a freakish ball handler for his size. I've only seen Alexandrov play once, and that was on tape. From what I saw though, his handle did not look that solid at all.


depends on which position he played on that tape... from some taped games available at fiba.com his coach forced him to play PF- and in those games he wasn't in touch with the ball much, since he was in the paint where opponent defense was concentrated on him.... bad tactics if you ask me...

anyway playing SF he looked much better, and had some nice coast to coast layups in some clips I've seen.
The sad reality is that he is forced to play PF for the last two years... and imo will play PF in the begining of his NBA career, later he could develope into a deadly SF...

He is awakening lately and had 2 good games in Adriatic league recently:
-20 points (5/5 FG, 1/1 F3) +9 rebounds in only 20 minutes 
-18 points (6/9 FG, 0/2 F3) +3 rebounds +2 assists and 8 received fouls in 31 minutes
-he averages 6.4 ppg, 52.6FG%, 3.2rpg in 18 minutes per game because of some bad performance at the begining of the season
...playing that good on such level at the age of 17... wow


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

Matiz, do you have links to any video clips of him? I downloaded the Serbia vs Turkey game that was posted on here. Do you know anywhere else I can get video? Thanks


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rodzilla</b>!
> Ryoga, do you think he can really handle the ball as good as Odom? Odom is a freakish ball handler for his size. I've only seen Alexandrov play once, and that was on tape. From what I saw though, his handle did not look that solid at all.


I've seen him dribble properly with both hands and moving just like a guard, so I'd say "yes".
BTW keep in mind that he never faced the opposition Odom faced, he might have some difficulties trying to dribble in a court full of NBA guards.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

Ballhandling is a minor aspect, don't you think? Playmaking is much more important, and as far as I know, Aleksandrov is far from being an Odom-like Point-Forward; he is more Radmanovic than Kukoc.


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ryoga</b>!
> Tony Kukoc with a bigger frame.



With much worse court vision.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

he will be better with tony id expect him to be some what of a lamar odom with less ball handling , but better J, and post up game


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> he will be better with tony id expect him to be some what of a lamar odom with less ball handling , but better J, and post up game


post up game? what post up game? lol
hes a poor man's dirk


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jesus_Walks</b>!
> 
> 
> post up game? what post up game? lol
> hes a poor man's dirk


said who?


----------



## Vanapagan (Aug 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jesus_Walks</b>!
> 
> 
> post up game? what post up game? lol
> hes a poor man's dirk


he`s a 17 year old kid playing against grown men


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Sounds like a Darko.. and this is not necessarily negative


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Sounds like Darko or not, that means he is a 17 years old kid that is playing on the best college teams level (if not better)


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> Sounds like Darko or not, that means he is a 17 years old kid that is playing on the best college teams level (if not better)


But also menas he will not play for some seasons:laugh:


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> 
> 
> But also menas he will not play for some seasons:laugh:


...true , unless he is smart enough to wait untill he is 20, 21 years old before declaring.


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

Nemanja had a pretty disappointing game tonight. He missed two free throws for the win and his team only needed one to win. The game went to OT and his team lost in the end. We'll see how things like this affect his mental stability since everyone expects so much from him.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

8 points (2/9FG, 3/6FT), 4 rebounds, 1assist, 1TO and 1 block shot, 5 commited and 5 received fouls in 34 minutes...

yeah, he missed two free throws that almost costed his team a win, but he is young- it was obvious looking at players minutage that after 18 point lead coach gave the chance to some younger players- including Nemanja.
I think in few games when he'll adapt to Uleb-cup level he'll be much better.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matiz</b>!
> it was obvious looking at players minutage that after 18 point lead coach gave the chance to some younger players- including Nemanja.


I think he started and was 1-5 FG (including a missed dunk) in first half.


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

Don't go in the 2005 kid, save your career, make the Euroleague do something and prove yourself in that league before you take action to the NBA

Stop hyping these guy, hes not ready for the NBA the competion hes playing right now its not even serious


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Don't go in the 2005 kid, save your career, make the Euroleague do something and prove yourself in that league before you take action to the NBA


definately agree... he should wait




> Stop hyping these guy, hes not ready for the NBA the competion hes playing right now its not even serious


again he definately isn't ready for NBA, but that won't prevent some team from picking because of what he could have become... 
About the competition he is playing right now- Adriatic league and Uleb-cup are both above div I.


----------



## doctor_darko (Sep 29, 2004)

He should definitely wait. If you look at all the best international players in the NBA, they didn't come there as 18 year olds. They were key players playing in big leagues in Europe before they left for the NBA.

For example: Pedja, Dirk, Manu, Parker, Divac, Kukoc, Jaric, Radmanovic, Nocioni, Okur, Giricek, etc all came when they were 20+ (Parker came when he was 19, though).

If he comes too early, he'll ruin his career. When you're 18, you need to play, not sit on the bench. You need to learn how to play team ball, because that is what separates the American and European players. I hope he learns from examples like Milicic, Lampe, Biedrins, Bagaric, (insert scrub name here), etc.

I know it's not easy for some of these players to say "no" to the NBA, especially if you're picked high (where you are guaranteed millions). However, in the long term, going too early in the NBA will cost you. If you're sitting on the bench for 3 years, your next contract will be pathetic. However, had you decided to stay in Europe for a few more years, you would come into the NBA as a complete players, and you will command a higher price. However, some youngsters can only see in the short-term.

The saddest thing is, all of the "scrub" players I mentioned above could have been something special (well, some of them still have a chance), had they stayed 2-3 more years in Europe. Oh well 

So Nemanja, stay in Europe till you become a star, and then go to the NBA. That's my advice. 

Cheers


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>doctor_darko</b>!
> He should definitely wait. If you look at all the best international players in the NBA, they didn't come there as 18 year olds. They were key players playing in big leagues in Europe before they left for the NBA.
> 
> For example: Pedja, Dirk, Manu, Parker, Divac, Kukoc, Jaric, Radmanovic, Nocioni, Okur, Giricek, etc all came when they were 20+ (Parker came when he was 19, though).
> ...



How did you read my mind and post what I always though about this topic


nemanja has to dominate some tougher leagues if he wants to be a lottery pick 


Stop hyping these kids!!!


Except with Lampe, he's an amazing talent he'll be a great player without a question


7 foot 270 fundamentals great jumpshot, great rebounder good all around player


----------



## doctor_darko (Sep 29, 2004)

<i>How did you read my mind and post what I always though about this topic</i>

Great minds think alike  

<i>Except with Lampe, he's an amazing talent he'll be a great player without a question</i>

Well, I said "Some of them still have a chance" to become good players. But I think it would have been better for Lampe's (and Darko's) career to stay in Europe till he's a star, and then come to the NBA. I'm sure you agree with me there.

Cheers


----------



## J19 (Nov 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>doctor_darko</b>!
> <i>How did you read my mind and post what I always though about this topic</i>
> 
> Great minds think alike
> ...



Yes Darko should spend 2 - 3 years in Euro come to the NBA in his 20s Build his confidence, cause he has none in the NBA 

Lampe another year in Europe wouldnt kill him but this guy's body is amazing 7 foot 270 at 19  

I agree with every word you typed, good post


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

I think the smartest thing to do for him would be to go to this year's draft, get the No1 pick while he can and after he gets the No1 pick stay in Europe before coming to NBA. This of course won't happen.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

It's very hard to judge for now - he's so young playing with older and stronger guys.

3 things - he has size , he has skills , and he has athletisizm.

but as we know - nba is full of guys that have it all and still cannot be stars , too early to say imo!


----------



## sundabeam (Sep 11, 2004)

wait bullet he has size and skills but he need to be more athlectic...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

It's hard to say what's best for these young players' NBA careers. Guys like Lampe and Darko are being pushed to learn the inside game and doing so at a young age could be much more valuable than continued development in the european style of play. Sometimes the right environment (time with coaches, emphasis on strength training) in the NBA can really ready these young players despite not getting playing time. 

Nemanja seems more like a Skita/Bender-like tall forward. We haven't seen these kinds of players develop all too quickly in the NBA so he might slip enough to make him wait a year or two to go for the top pick. Who knows, maybe he's the steal of the draft and the Raps play him at the 3 next to Bosh.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Anyone care to update us on any games he might have played recently?


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

His last game in adriatic league:
http://goodyear.adriaticbasket.com/stats.php?gameid=95

His stats:
http://goodyear.adriaticbasket.com/igraci.php?id=470

His last game in ulebcup:
http://www.euroleague.net/ulebcup/noticia.jsp?temporada=E04&jornada=3&id=844


----------



## Vujanic (Dec 29, 2004)

arigh, I came across this forum and you guys have inspired me to register. I was watching lots of times this summer Refleks (his ball team) play on my satellite. From the minutes ive seen him play, I cant compare him to anybody. Not even Dirk, not Radmanovic, Kukoc NO ONE! Techincally, i'd call him a freak. His armspan is as long has his height (and more ive heard). Not only can he hit the J, but the NBA 3 ball wont be an issue at all with him.
As for his dribbling and ball control, Id say its above average for a SF. I seen him even bring the ball up the court a few times like a guard. He also has a pretty fast dribble considering his height and arm length.
Post moves. This I think is the area he needs most improvement on (besides gaining 20 or so pounds). Because of his featherwight, he gets pushed around. But he manages to use those arms of his for some spectacular blocks, and he can rebound not just using height, but with positioning too. He has a a nice little hook shot, and his face up post jumpshot (like bosh's), is automatic. His post game will develop when he gains the weight.

I could be typing all day but ill just tell you, this guy is not comparable. If he lives up to his expectations, in 20 years our KIDS will be comparing draftees to HIM  I think he is capable of playing in the nba next year, IF he gains those fukking lbs.
Id also like to point out, if this guy doesnt pull through, serb-montenegrin basketball is going down the drain for years to come.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!


Withdrawing in that case is a good option


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!


I wonder if "devoloping" is another word for playing time. He's not going to get a lot of playing time as a rookie, I would think, but that doesn't mean he wouldn't be developed well. Which teams do you think they'd be wary of?


----------



## JustinSane (May 26, 2003)

My best guess is that they'll definitely be withdrawing if it looks like the Pistons are going to get him


----------

